

Ask HN: Do cloud providers such as AWS negotiate alternate customer agreements? - gct

Per the AWS Customer Agreement (my interest is in the last line):<p>(a) Termination for Convenience. You may terminate this Agreement for any reason by: (i) providing us notice and (ii) closing your account for all Services for which we provide an account closing mechanism. <i>We may terminate this Agreement for any reason by providing you 30 days advance notice</i>.<p>Certainly for someone as large as Netflix, it&#x27;s not a real worry, but for a lot of businesses it seems like a large risk to have out there unmitigated? Do people execute agreements to get better terms than this or does everyone just ignore it? Everyone I&#x27;ve asked and seems to shrug that it won&#x27;t happen, but IMHO this is insufficient for a CEO&#x2F;CTO that&#x27;s trying go build a company and needs to be proactive with regards to liability.
======
davismwfl
Honestly, unless you are the size of netflix or something similar, get over
it. AWS doesn't want to shut you off if you are generating revenue, so they
will have conversations long before this level of the agreement comes into
context. If you ignore them or any other provider you do so at your own peril
and likely deserve what happens at that point.

Sorry, not trying to be a dick, just the reality is 99% of the time no where
near the worry people put into things.

------
dekhn
yes, everything with AWS is negotiable. No, it's not worth your time to
negotiate that clause.

